# 使用後はフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。



## Boljon

松屋のチェーン店のトイレで上記の文章を見かけました。
私の理解では、「～ようお願いする」の前に来る動詞は、相手すなわち第二人称がやることだと思います。
この文章でいうと、「あなたがフタを閉じていただく」となります。というのは、「あなたがフタを閉じる」のではなくて、「あなたは誰か別のひとに閉じてもらう」ということになるのではないでしょうか。


----------



## rukiak

Boljon さんの言っている意味が分かりません。

しかし、その問題とは別に、「使用後はフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。」は、あまりいい言葉ではないと思います。
「使用後はフタを閉じるようにお願いします。」
「使用後はフタを閉じて下さい。」
が良いと思います。


----------



## Aoyama

> 、「使用後はフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。」は、あまりいい言葉ではないと思います


うん。。。僕には、この文章（言い回し）は”馬鹿丁寧”です。フタというと便座のフタという意味、そのあとのことば”閉じていただくようお願いします　”は言いすぎです。”閉めて/閉じて下さい”は十分。。。


----------



## Wishfull

Boljon said:


> 松屋のチェーン店のトイレで上記の文章を見かけました。
> 私の理解では、「～ようお願いする」の前に来る動詞は、相手すなわち第二人称がやることだと思います。
> この文章でいうと、「あなたがフタを閉じていただく」となります。というのは、「あなたがフタを閉じる」のではなくて、「あなたは誰か別のひとに閉じてもらう」ということになるのではないでしょうか。



(あなたが）使用後はフタを閉じていただくよう（に）、（私があなたに）お願いします。


・・・・・・・・・・
（追加）質問の意味がわかりました。

Boljonさんは、「いただく」を「してもらう」の尊敬語と勘違いされています。（≠勘違いしてもらっています。）。

「使用後はフタを閉じてもらうように、お願いします。」ではありません。

「閉じていただく」は「閉じる」の尊敬語になります。
「使用後はフタをとじるように、お願いします。」

他の方がおっしゃっているように、この日本語の文章は、敬語の使い方がへたくそです。それで、混乱をまねいたのだと思います。


----------



## Aoyama

> この日本語の文章は、敬語の使い方がへたくそです。それで、混乱をまねいたのだと思います。


正に左様で御座います。


----------



## mikun

Hi,
私（を含めて多くの日本人）は直接指示されることを嫌い、婉曲的に提案されるのを好む傾向があるのではないでしょうか？今回のケースもそのような婉曲的にいい、あたかも自分が判断して蓋を閉めたように思わせる言い回しが入っているのかなと思います。
過去ファミレスで料金を請求するときに「950円です」ではなく「950円の方になります」と婉曲風に表現することが流行ったことがあります。
欧米の飛行機のトイレでも'wipe the bason after you used'でなく 'May I propose to wipe・・・'と書いてあるのは命令口調でなく同意口調の方が世の中がうまく回るということではないでしょうか？文法より気持ちよさの方が大事なのかな？


----------



## Aoyama

> 欧米の飛行機のトイレでも'wipe the basin after use'でなく 'May I propose to wipe・・・*'


*または: "May we suggest that you wipe the basin after use/that you leave the place as clean as you would like to find it".
間違いなく”婉曲的”(euphemism/euphemistic)な表現、どんなことばでもあります。厳しい命令な言い方より、婉曲的な要求しかたは望ましいか"business like".ただし、時々、可笑しいぐらい、無駄な丁寧すぎることば使いがある（日本語で）。。。


----------



## Boljon

rukiak said:


> Boljon さんの言っている意味が分かりません。
> 
> しかし、その問題とは別に、「使用後はフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。」は、あまりいい言葉ではないと思います。
> 「使用後はフタを閉じるようにお願いします。」
> 「使用後はフタを閉じて下さい。」
> が良いと思います。


 
ご回答ありがとうございます。
私の言っている意味は次のとおりです。
「使用後はフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。」という表現を松屋のトイレで見ました。
「いただく」の使い方について違和感を感じました。
私の理解では、「ようお願いする」の前に来る動詞の主語は、
普通第二人称になります。
ここにおける「いただく」という動詞の主語が第二人称ですと、
第二人称が「閉じる」という動作を行うのではなくなります。
つまり、ほかの人が第二人称のために「閉じて」あげることになります。


----------



## Boljon

Aoyama said:


> うん。。。僕には、この文章（言い回し）は”馬鹿丁寧”です。フタというと便座のフタという意味、そのあとのことば”閉じていただくようお願いします　”は言いすぎです。”閉めて/閉じて下さい”は十分。。。


 
馬鹿丁寧かどうかは別にして、
日本でよく聞いているこの「～いただくようお願いします」という言い方は
そもそも論理的に合理的なのかどうかという質問でした。


----------



## Boljon

Wishfull said:


> Boljonさんは、「いただく」を「してもらう」の尊敬語と勘違いされています。（≠勘違いしてもらっています。）。
> 
> 「閉じていただく」は「閉じる」の尊敬語になります。
> 
> 他の方がおっしゃっているように、この日本語の文章は、敬語の使い方がへたくそです。それで、混乱をまねいたのだと思います。


 
私の表そうとした意味を理解していただき、ありがとうございます。
ただし、
　「閉じていただく」　≠　「閉じてもらう」の尊敬語
　「閉じていただく」　=　「閉じる」の尊敬語
という判断を、自分もそうではないかと思っていたのですが、
大辞泉などの辞書を引くと、逆の説明が書いてありました。
　そもそも「閉じる」の（主語が同じであるという条件での）尊敬語は「閉じてくださる」ではないでしょうか。


----------



## Boljon

mikun said:


> Hi,
> 私（を含めて多くの日本人）は直接指示されることを嫌い、婉曲的に提案されるのを好む傾向があるのではないでしょうか？今回のケースもそのような婉曲的にいい、あたかも自分が判断して蓋を閉めたように思わせる言い回しが入っているのかなと思います。
> 過去ファミレスで料金を請求するときに「950円です」ではなく「950円の方になります」と婉曲風に表現することが流行ったことがあります。
> 欧米の飛行機のトイレでも'wipe the bason after you used'でなく 'May I propose to wipe・・・'と書いてあるのは命令口調でなく同意口調の方が世の中がうまく回るということではないでしょうか？文法より気持ちよさの方が大事なのかな？


 
ご回答ありがとうございます。
婉曲の説明ありがとうございます。
ただし、ここでお聞きしたいのは婉曲の役割と意味ではなく、
「いただく」の論理的な主語です。


----------



## Wishfull

boljon said:


> 私の表そうとした意味を理解していただき、ありがとうございます。
> ただし、
> 「閉じていただく」　≠　「閉じてもらう」の尊敬語
> 「閉じていただく」　=　「閉じる」の尊敬語
> という判断を、自分もそうではないかと思っていたのですが、
> 大辞泉などの辞書を引くと、逆の説明が書いてありました。
> そもそも「閉じる」の（主語が同じであるという条件での）尊敬語は「閉じてくださる」ではないでしょうか。



おっしゃる意味がよくわかりました。
あなたの解釈と私の解釈は原因と結果が逆になっていたわけですね。本末転倒というヤツです。

あなたは、文法から考えて、その文章は意味が通らない、とおっしゃっており、
私は、その文章を意味が通るように解釈した場合に、理屈が通るような文法的な説明を試みたわけです。

では、どちらが正しく、どちらが本末転倒なのか？？と問うと、
実はわたしにはよくわかりません。おそらく、きちんと文法を勉強されている、あなたの説が正しいのだと思います。
私も他の多くの日本人（ネイティブ）と同じで、文法はよく考えずに、無意識に母国語をしゃべっているのです。「日本人の多くが敬語を正しく使うことができない」というのは、よく耳にすることですし、私自身もその一人であります。

しかし、それでも、この文章で「閉じていただく」の主語は、そのトイレで用を足した、あなた自身としか思えません。
この辺が、母国語をあやつる者と、他国語を学ぶ者の、永遠に越えられないミゾのように思います。（ちょっと大げさすぎ。）


----------



## Wishfull

Boljon said:


> 私の表そうとした意味を理解していただき、ありがとうございます。


この正しい日本語において、理解したのは、「あなた」ですよね。


*私の表そうとした意味を理解していただくようお願い申し上げます。*

第三者が「あなた」に理解させる、という意味になりますかね？
やはり、理解するのは「あなた自身」ではないでしょうかね？
「理解していただく」は「理解する」の尊敬語ではないでしょうかね？


edit)あなたのおっしゃる意味ならば、

*私の表そうとした意味を理解させていただくようお願い申し上げます。*
*使用後はフタを閉ざせていただくようお願い申し上げます。*


----------



## Boljon

Wishfull said:


> この正しい日本語において、理解したのは、「あなた」ですよね。
> 
> 
> *私の表そうとした意味を理解していただくようお願い申し上げます。*
> 
> 第三者が「あなた」に理解させる、という意味になりますかね？
> やはり、理解するのは「あなた自身」ではないでしょうかね？
> 「理解していただく」は「理解する」の尊敬語ではないでしょうかね？


 



Wishfull said:


> おっしゃる意味がよくわかりました。
> あなたの解釈と私の解釈は原因と結果が逆になっていたわけですね。本末転倒というヤツです。
> 
> あなたは、文法から考えて、その文章は意味が通らない、とおっしゃっており、
> 私は、その文章を意味が通るように解釈した場合に、理屈が通るような文法的な説明を試みたわけです。
> 
> では、どちらが正しく、どちらが本末転倒なのか？？と問うと、
> 実はわたしにはよくわかりません。おそらく、きちんと文法を勉強されている、あなたの説が正しいのだと思います。
> 私も他の多くの日本人（ネイティブ）と同じで、文法はよく考えずに、無意識に母国語をしゃべっているのです。「日本人の多くが敬語を正しく使うことができない」というのは、よく耳にすることですし、私自身もその一人であります。
> 
> しかし、それでも、この文章で「閉じていただく」の主語は、そのトイレで用を足した、あなた自身としか思えません。
> この辺が、母国語をあやつる者と、他国語を学ぶ者の、永遠に越えられないミゾのように思います。（ちょっと大げさすぎ。）


 

ご回答ありがとうございます。
実は私は言語学の博士課程に在学しており、
いろんな考え方は言語学理論に左右されがちです。

確か言語学の中でも、prescriptive grammar（いわゆる標準文法）と
descriptive grammar（記述文法）の区別が指摘されているようであり、
前者は自分が先ほど強調しようとした「文法書」による誤用の可能性に関しており、
後者はネイティブが決める文法のことだそうです。

私自身が記述文法を行っおりますので、
上記の現象は「誤用」というよりも、
「いただく」の使い方の変遷ではないかと推測したいです。
すなわち、
「『～ようお願いします』の前」などの環境では、
「～していただく」は、「～してもらう」の尊敬語の文法的役割から、
「～する」の尊敬語の文法的役割にシフトした
という現象が起きているのではないかと考えています。

お教えくださったおかげて、確認ができました
改めまして、ご回答どうもありがとうございます。


----------



## rukiak

Boljon said:


> 松屋のチェーン店のトイレで上記の文章を見かけました。
> 私の理解では、「～ようお願いする」の前に来る動詞は、相手すなわち第二人称がやることだと思います。
> この文章でいうと、「あなたがフタを閉じていただく」となります。というのは、「あなたがフタを閉じる」のではなくて、「あなたは誰か別のひとに閉じてもらう」ということになるのではないでしょうか。



Boljonさんの言う事が分かってきました。（多分）


１．「～ようお願いする」の前に来る動作を行うのは二人称（相手）
　例）ここを掃除するようお願いします　→発言者はあなたにお願いしている。よってお願いされた動作を行うのはあなた。

２．その動作というのは、この場合、「あなたが（他の人に）フタを閉じていただく」だ。

３．1と２から成る文章は、張り紙のコンテキストを考えると、矛盾してないだろうか？

が、Boljonさんの疑問なのでしょう。

その論理の間違いは、２にあります。
「あなたが（他の人に）フタを閉じていただく」ではなく、「あなたにフタを閉じていただく」と理解すべきです。
　例）これからあなたにこの問題を解いて頂きます。
　例）この食事代はあなたに払って頂きます。
　例）観光地などで〕　ここでは（あなたに）靴を脱いでいただきます。

冗長に説明すれば、張り紙の文の構造は、
*”使用後は　"あなたにフタを閉じていただく"”よう、あなたにお願いします。
*
もしくは、
使用後はフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。＝使用後にフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。
ですから、
*”あなたに使用後にフタを閉じていただく"よう、あなたにお願いします。

＝　あなたに使用後にフタを閉じていただきます。　そういうことをあなたにお願いします。　ペコリ。
*
となります。　ですから、個々の文法的にはそれほどおかしくはありません。ですが、全体として敬語が重複しすぎていて聞こえが悪いのです。
「あなたに」という補語が重複している、といった方がいいかもしれません。


----------



## rukiak

敬語を使うおうと努力する一般の話し手の立場で考えると、
『あなたに使用後にフタを閉じていただきます。　そういうことをあなたにお願いします。　ペコリ。』
のつもりで言っているはずです。
ですから、


boljon said:


> 私自身が記述文法を行っおりますので、
> 上記の現象は「誤用」というよりも、
> 「いただく」の使い方の変遷ではないかと推測したいです。
> すなわち、
> 「『～ようお願いします』の前」などの環境では、
> 「～していただく」は、「～してもらう」の尊敬語の文法的役割から、
> 「～する」の尊敬語の文法的役割にシフトした
> という現象が起きているのではないかと考えています。


という解釈は、単なる後付けの説明だと思います。
当事者は「する」の尊敬語としては使っていないのに、出来上がった文字列だけ見て部外者がそういう風に理論付けするのは、ちょっと危険ではないでしょうか。文法ありきで考えたら、そういう解釈をするはめになりますが、それは誤用の段階でする解釈ではないと思います。

また、誤用を変遷だといってしまうと、その誤用を、誤用でない正しい言い方だと認めることになります。
そして、それを一般人が聞けば、変遷してきてそうなったんだからそういう使い方もありなんだと思い込んでしまいかねません。
それはどうかと思います。


----------



## Wishfull

なるほど。
私がいいたかったのは、rukiakさんがさきほど上手に説明してくださったことと同じであります。

それにしても、「ペコリ」がナイスですねえ。生きてます。

・・・・・・・・

ただ、そうやって、できあがった文章自体は、「へたくそ」「不自然」「アナウンサーのしゃべる標準語の日本語としてはふさわしくない」等とわれわれも思うわけですから、そこのあたりをBoljonさんが指摘されているのだと思います。

「誤用」と言っても、究極的には、実質上は、同じ事をおっしゃっているような気もします。表現の仕方、説明の仕方は違うけれども同じことにフォーカスがいってますよね。


----------



## Boljon

rukiak said:


> 当事者は「する」の尊敬語としては使っていないのに、出来上がった文字列だけ見て部外者がそういう風に理論付けするのは、ちょっと危険ではないでしょうか


 


Wishfull said:


> 「閉じていただく」は「閉じる」の尊敬語になります。


 
当事者というのはネイティブのことでしょうか。
rukiak以外のネイティブでよろしいでしょうか。

だいたい、「当事者は『する』の尊敬語として」使われるという推測は、自分の発想ではなく、＃４にあるWillfulさんの判断です。

東京大学言語学研究室の私たちのみならず、各国各地における野外調査などの分野の言語学学生学者たちは、自分の母語ではない言語を記述する人が少数ではないと思います。言語の現象を発見し、「～と考えます」といって推測するのは、（その推測が正しかろうが、間違がっていようが、どの程度で間違っていようが、誰が最終的な正誤標準を決めようが）みんながやっていることです。部外者として、「危険な」ことをやってきてしまい、申し訳ございません。


----------



## Boljon

rukiak said:


> *”あなたに使用後にフタを閉じていただく"よう、あなたにお願いします。*
> 
> *＝　あなたに使用後にフタを閉じていただきます。　そういうことをあなたにお願いします。　ペコリ。*
> 
> となります。　ですから、個々の文法的にはそれほどおかしくはありません。ですが、全体として敬語が重複しすぎていて聞こえが悪いのです。
> 「あなたに」という補語が重複している、といった方がいいかもしれません。


 
質問があります。
「*あなたに使用後にフタを閉じていただきます。　そういうことをあなたにお願いします。*」
という二つの単文にはそれほどおかしくないと私も思います。
しかし、前の文の主語は「私」すなわち第一人称です。
この二つの短文を組み合わたら、「『私があなたにフタをとじていただく』ということを、あなたにお願します」略して*「（私が）フタを閉じていただくようお願いします」*という文になります。
*「自分が何かしようお願する」*という文はおかしいと思います。意味的には「あなたへのお願い」なのに、文法的に「私自分へのお願い」になります。意味と文法の矛盾です。

「明日来るようお願いします」は、「明日わたしが来るようお願いします」という意味的な解釈にはなりません。
なぜなら、「～ようお願いする」の前に来るクローズの主語が省略された場合、第一人称より第二人称のほうが適格だからです。
しかし、「（私が）閉じていただくようお願いします」では、第一人称が上記の環境におかれました。

ちなみに、
「使用後にフタを閉じてくださるようお願いします。」は、
「使用後にフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。」ほどよく言わないと聞きましたが。
その原因はなんでしょうか。


----------



## Wishfull

rukiak said:


> 当事者は「する」の尊敬語としては使っていないのに、出来上がった文字列だけ見て部外者がそういう風に理論付けするのは、ちょっと危険ではないでしょうか。



In this context,　I think that;
当事者＝someone who wrote the message on the wall of the toilet
(この文章を書いたヒト）
部外者＝all other people except 当事者
（その文章を書いたヒト以外のすべてのヒト）


----------



## Wishfull

Boljon said:


> 「使用後にフタを閉じてくださるようお願いします。」は、
> 「使用後にフタを閉じていただくようお願いします。」ほどよく言わないと聞きましたが。
> その原因はなんでしょうか。



「ほどよく言わない」とは、「ほど頻回には話されない」という意味でしょうか。
あるいは、「ほど良い表現であると言われない」という意味でしょうか。

どちらにしても、
私は、そうは思いません。「使用後にふたを閉じてくださるようお願いします。」の方が自然で適切な日本語ではないかと思います。


----------



## Boljon

Wishfull said:


> In this context,　I think that;
> 当事者＝someone who wrote the message on the wall of the toilet
> (この文章を書いたヒト）
> 部外者＝all other people except 当事者
> （その文章を書いたヒト以外のすべてのヒト）


 
rukiakはよくもそのトイレのメッセージを書いた人の「閉めていただく≠閉めるの尊敬語」という考え方を知りました。
もしその考え方はrukiakの推測だけでなく、母語話者としての判断であれば、
Wishfullさんはよくもその考え方を知りませんでした。


----------



## Boljon

wishfull said:


> 「ほどよく言わない」とは、「ほど頻回には話されない」という意味でしょうか。
> あるいは、「ほど良い表現であると言われない」という意味でしょうか。
> 
> どちらにしても、
> 私は、そうは思いません。「使用後にふたを閉じてくださるようお願いします。」の方が自然で適切な日本語ではないかと思います。


 
実は、私は日本語母語話者ではない人としても、
「（私が）ふたを閉じていただくようお願いします。」より、
「（あなたが）ふたを閉じてくださるようお願いします。」の方が
自然で論理的な日本語だと思います。

後者は私は納得できます。なぜなら「あなたが～するようお願いする」というのは、文法的に「あなたへのお願い」になりますから。
前者は私の最初の質問と違和感の所在です。なぜなら「私が～するようお願いする」というのは、意味的には「あなたへのお願い」なのに、文法的に「私自分へのお願い」になりますから。意味と文法の矛盾は私が言いたかったことです。

さきほど申し上げたように、
「明日来るようお願いします」は、「明日わたしが来るようお願いします」という意味的な解釈にはなりません。
なぜなら、「～ようお願いする」の前に来るクローズの主語が省略された場合、第一人称より第二人称のほうが適格だからです。
しかし、「（私が）閉じていただくようお願いします」では、第一人称が上記の環境におかれました。


----------



## Boljon

rukiak said:


> また、誤用を変遷だといってしまうと、その誤用を、誤用でない正しい言い方だと認めることになります。


 
言語は常に変化しています。いわゆる誤用は、言語の変化の原動力のひとつとして認める必要があります。
Folk etymology、Retrograde formation、Metanalysis、Analogical levelingなどのアナロジーの現象
およびHaplology、Metathesis、Rhotacismなどの音変化などのさまざまな現象には、
いわゆる「誤用」による言語の変化の実例が数多く存在しているのです。


----------



## Wishfull

Boljon said:


> さきほど申し上げたように、
> 「明日来るようお願いします」は、「明日わたしが来るようお願いします」という意味的な解釈にはなりません。*OK. I agree.*
> 
> なぜなら、「～ようお願いする」の前に来るクローズの主語が省略された場合、第一人称より第二人称のほうが適格だからです。*OK, I understand.*
> しかし、「（私が）閉じていただくようお願いします」では、第一人称が上記の環境におかれました。*W,W,Wait!  ちょっと待ってください。 *



This is not 「（私が）閉じていただくようお願いします」.
This must be 「(あなたが、あなた自身で）閉じていただくようお願いします。」
第一人称ではないですよ。やはり第二人称ですよ。
うっかり勘違いされていませんか？？？？
それとも僕が勘違いしているのかな？？？


----------



## Flaminius

Boljonさん、こんばんは。

今までの議論を整理してみます。「閉じていただくようお願いします」という表現は、明らかに貼紙の読み手に<フタを閉じる>ことを期待するものです。同じ内容は「閉じてくださるようお願いします」とも表現でき、後者の方がはるかに許容度が高いです。とはいえ、今までの議論に参加した日本語の母語話者の間でも、前者が明らかな誤用であるかどうかは意見が分かれています。

私もどこかで「Xていただくようお願いします」という貼紙を読んだことがありますから、このような表現を正しいとされる場面ないし職業環境があるのだろうとは推察しています。ただ、そのような規範がどれくらいの勢力範囲を持っているのかはわかりません。私は、意識的に判断を求められれば誤用だと答えますが、無意識にこのような言い方を使っているかもしれません。

似たような表現がこのスレッドで議論されたことがあります：
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1325082

どちらの表現でも「いただく」と「くださる」が混用されるのは、別の要素が後続するからです。たとえば、このスレッドの表現をみると、

OK 閉じていただくようお願いします。
OK 閉じてくださるようお願いします。

これらをどちらも許容する人でも次のように「お願いします」をとると、異なる判断をするでしょう。
* 閉じていただけ。
OK  閉じてください。

上でリンクしたスレッドでは両者に「ありがとう(ございます)」が後続します。

まとまった回答は私にはだせませんでしたが、リンクを参考になさってください。余談ですが、「店屋の敬語」には学校で習う敬語と相違があり、批判的に取り上げられることがあります。方言に標準語と異なる敬語体系があるだけでなく、標準語の中でも年齢、性別、社会的地位、場面などで微妙な差があり、業種や会社ごとに独特の言い回しがあることさえあります。


----------



## YangMuye

I was surprised when I saw the 尊敬語 賜ふ is also a 謙譲語(of course, the two forms are not exactly the same).
Is there anyone who can tell me why? 

Take a look at this 日本語の乱れ 「〜していただく/お〜いただく」の誤用
I guess that in the next version of 広辞苑, there will be new usage called "尊敬語" or "丁寧語" under the entry "頂く".


----------



## Boljon

wishfull said:


> this is not 「（私が）閉じていただくようお願いします」.
> This must be 「(あなたが、あなた自身で）閉じていただくようお願いします。」


 
辞書によれば、
「～ていただく」は「恩恵と成る行為を他者から受ける意を表す」動詞です。

なので、
「あなたが閉じていただく」というのならば、
「あなたが閉じる」のではなくて、
「あなたは『閉じる』という動作の恩恵となる行為を他者から受ける」意味になります。
すなわち、「他者が閉じる」ということになってしまうのです。
しかし、ここでは明らかに他者ではなく、「あなた」が「閉じる」ので、
「あなたが閉じていただく」は成立しません。


----------



## Boljon

ご回答どうもありがとうございます。



Flaminius said:


> 似たような表現がこのスレッドで議論されたことがあります：
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1325082


 
ご紹介いただき、ありがとうございます。
勉強になりました。



Flaminius said:


> どちらの表現でも「いただく」と「くださる」が混用されるのは、別の要素が後続するからです。たとえば、このスレッドの表現をみると、
> 
> OK 閉じていただくようお願いします。
> OK 閉じてくださるようお願いします。
> 
> これらをどちらも許容する人でも次のように「お願いします」をとると、異なる判断をするでしょう。
> * 閉じていただけ。
> OK 閉じてください。


 
さきほどrukiakさんに「危険」だといわれたほど批判されましたが、
あえて次の主張をつづけたいと思います。

「いただく」の「尊敬語」という意味的役割が保たれながら、
統語的役割のほうが変化しているのではないかと考えています。

おっしゃったとおり、
「いただく」と「くださる」が混用される現象が確かに存在します。
しかし、すべての場合ではなくて、環境の制限があります。

この環境のことは、すなわち統語的な環境だと考えます。

つまり、「Vしていただく」は、一定の統語的な環境において、
「Vしてくださる」と混用できるようになる（すなわち、「Vしてもらう」の尊敬語だけでなく、「Vしてくださる」の代わりに「V」の尊敬語まで統語的役割が広がる）
という現象が起こっているのではないかと考えています。



Flaminius said:


> 余談ですが、「店屋の敬語」には学校で習う敬語と相違があり、批判的に取り上げられることがあります。


 
ご指摘ありがとうございます。
私は語学をもちろん続けてはいますが、言語学的をメインにやっています。
なので、それを語学的な例文としてべんきょうしようと思っているのではなくて、
一応言語現象として言語学的に味わっています。
しかし、覚えてしまい、自分もうどんどん使うようになる恐れがありますので、
ご注意いただき、ありがとうございます。



Flaminius said:


> 方言に標準語と異なる敬語体系があるだけでなく、標準語の中でも年齢、性別、社会的地位、場面などで微妙な差があり、業種や会社ごとに独特の言い回しがあることさえあります。


 
私は社会言語学が詳しくないのですが、確かにおっしゃったとおり、言語にはDiglossiaがや方言といわゆる標準語の差異などが存在していると思います。
それこそ、言語のヴァラエティを豊かにする要素のひとつなのではないかと思います。


----------



## almostfreebird

(私or私たちは)使用後にフタを閉じてくださるようお願いします.
(私or私たちは)使用後にフタを閉じていただくようお願いします.

Both sentences indicate:
We want you to close the lid.


----------



## rukiak

Boljon said:


> 当事者というのはネイティブのことでしょうか。
> rukiak以外のネイティブでよろしいでしょうか。


当事者＝張り紙を書いた人
部外者＝当事者の事情を知らない人。あのコンテキストでは特に、言語専門家や報道関係者など、その言動が他の一般人に影響を及ぼしやすい専門職の人。




Boljon said:


> この二つの短文を組み合わたら、「『私があなたにフタをとじていただく』ということを、あなたにお願します」略して「（私が）フタを閉じていただくようお願いします」という文になります。
> 「自分が何かしようお願する」という文はおかしいと思います。意味的には「あなたへのお願い」なのに、文法的に「私自分へのお願い」になります。意味と文法の矛盾です。


はい。誤用だ、おかしい、と皆さん、そして私もあなた自信も始めから主張しています。「意味と文法の矛盾」を感じるから誤用だ、おかしい、ということです。



Boljon said:


> 言語は常に変化しています。いわゆる誤用は、言語の変化の原動力のひとつとして認める必要があります。（中略）いわゆる「誤用」による言語の変化の実例が数多く存在しているのです。


私の発言が意図していたのは、単に「ある誤用を変化による一つの用法だと認める事が」ではなく、「一般人に影響を与えやすい立場の人達が、ある誤用がまだ単なる誤用に過ぎない段階で、変化による一つの用法だと認める事が」危険だということです。その誤用が既に大衆の多くに定着してしまっていれば話は別ですが。

それと、邪推ですが、Boljonさんは少しこの場所で熱くなりすぎているのではないでしょうか。ここは単なる一般のフォーラムです。専門家が真偽を主張しあっている環境ではありません。真偽を決する場ではないのです。ですから、私の「危険だ」「おかしい」という意見は私見にすぎず、あなたも、私が「○○することは危険だ」と言っているのを見ても、もしご自分が全くそうは思っていないのなら、深く気にする必要はないと思いますよ。



Boljon said:


> つまり、「Vしていただく」は、一定の統語的な環境において、
> 「Vしてくださる」と混用できるようになる（すなわち、「Vしてもらう」の尊敬語だけでなく、「Vしてくださる」の代わりに「V」の尊敬語まで統語的役割が広がる）
> という現象が起こっているのではないかと考えています。


現象としてはそうだと思います。そういうことが起こっている原因、理由、を調べるのもすごく重要だと思います。私なんかは、その辺りに心当たりがいろいろありますから、それが現象だ、変遷だ、という前段階で、誤用だ、と考えてしまうわけです。

私自身、このテーマでもっと思い当たるところがたくさんあります。
そういう分析をやるとすごく長文になりすごく疲れそうなので気が引けてやる気にならないですが。まあ、現段階では、タイトルの文章は「おかしい」ということの確認が取れているだけでもいいんじゃないでしょうか。それと意味も分かるわけですし、誤解を招く表現だと気付けばその誤用を避けるようになるかもしれませんし。

それと、コンビニの張り紙を書いた人にもお話を聞けばいいのではないでしょうか。


----------



## rukiak

Flaminius said:


> どちらの表現でも「いただく」と「くださる」が混用されるのは、別の要素が後続するからです。たとえば、このスレッドの表現をみると、
> 
> OK 閉じていただくようお願いします。
> OK 閉じてくださるようお願いします。
> 
> これらをどちらも許容する人でも次のように「お願いします」をとると、異なる判断をするでしょう。
> OK  閉じていただく。
> OK  閉じてください。
> 
> 上でリンクしたスレッドでは両者に「ありがとう(ございます)」が後続します。


----------



## Wishfull

わかっちゃいました！


Boljon said:


> 辞書によれば、
> 「～ていただく」は「恩恵と成る行為を他者から受ける意を表す」動詞です。
> 
> なので、
> 「あなたが閉じていただく」というのならば、
> 「あなたが閉じる」のではなくて、
> 「あなたは『閉じる』という動作の恩恵となる行為を他者から受ける」意味になります。
> すなわち、「他者が閉じる」ということになってしまうのです。
> しかし、ここでは明らかに他者ではなく、「あなた」が「閉じる」ので、
> 「あなたが閉じていただく」は成立しません。



Thanks to Boljon, I looked for it in the dictionary.
For example, here,
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn/9715/m0u/

It says that;

*(4)（補助動詞）
 (ア)（「…て（で）いただく」の形で動詞の連用形を受けて）他人から恩恵となるような動作を受ける意を表す。
. . . .
「先生にもほめて—・きました」
          . . . .
(イ)（「お…いただく」の形で動詞の連用形、「御(ご)… いただく」の形でサ変動詞の語幹を受けて）他人にその動作をしてもらう意を表す。
. . . .
                      「わざわざお越し—・いて恐縮です」*

Boljonさんは（４）のアだと解釈されていますが、私はこれは（４）のイだと思います。
Boljonさんのおかげで、辞書を調べてみたことで、私は、このオリジナルの文章の誤りがわかったような気がします。*　単に「お」が抜けていたのです！！
*

正しくは、
*使用後はフタをお閉じいただくよう　お願いいたします。
使用後はフタをお閉めいただくよう、お願い申し上げます。*
だったのではないでしょうか。
*いつも使用後にフタをお閉めいただき、ありがとうございます。*　might be better, though.

この辞書が正しいとすると、「お」を抜かしていて、（４）のアと誤解させる、という点で文法的に誤り、誤用、という言い方もできると思いました。
私自身は、とてもさわやかな気持ちになったのですが、皆さんはいかがでしょうか。


----------



## rukiak

wishfullさん
参考までに、私が「この言い回しがおかしい」（ or 誤用）と言っている理由を書いておきます。
最初に書いたように、過剰な敬語表現だということもありますが、
問題の文のように、いただくようお願いします、と書くと、相手に直接お願いする場合と間接的にお願いする場合の2通りの解釈が読み手の頭の中で生じやすいからです。もちろん、最終的には読み手は、相手に直接お願いしているのだということがわかりますが、その結論がでるまでに多少の混乱が生じやすいです。もっといえば、場合によっては、そういう混乱を故意に生じさせて直接的な命令（お願い）である事実を和らげるという心理が働いているのかもしれません。
しかし、いずれにしてもスマートな言い方ではありません。

そういう２重の解釈を生じさせる余地をなくすには、別の言い回しをすればいいのですが、それでもどうしても「いただく」と「お願いします」の両方を使いたいのなら、
　　使用後は蓋を閉じて頂きたく、お願い申し上げます。
という言い方がよいかと思います。


----------



## Boljon

rukiak said:


> ここは単なる一般のフォーラムです。専門家が真偽を主張しあっている環境ではありません。真偽を決する場ではないのです。


 
一般のフォーラムだから専門的な意見を意図的に避けようとは、少なくとも私はしません。
一般のフォーラムだから専門家を排斥しようとは、少なくとも私は思いません。



rukiak said:


> 私の「危険だ」「おかしい」という意見は私見にすぎず、あなたも、私が「○○することは危険だ」と言っているのを見ても、もしご自分が全くそうは思っていないのなら、深く気にする必要はないと思いますよ。


 
「何かを気にする」は、必ずしも「何かが正しいと思う」とは限りません。論理的に必要条件でも、十分条件でもありません。
(当事者でない人が当事者の発言を分することが)危険だ、といわれても気にしないふりをするような人間ではないので、
気にしないでください。



rukiak said:


> はい。誤用だ、おかしい、と皆さん、そして私もあなた自信も始めから主張しています。「意味と文法の矛盾」を感じるから誤用だ、おかしい、ということです。


 
ご回答ありがとうございます。
私がここでrukiakに求めたいのは、上記のとおりのネイティブとしての判断です。インフォーマントの意見がほしかったです。
どういう原理が働いてこうなっているのかについての自分での分析およびもっと専門的な意見の求めをのちにいたします。


----------



## Wishfull

Wishfull said:


> *使用後はフタをお閉じいただくよう　お願いいたします。
> 使用後はフタをお閉めいただくよう、お願い申し上げます。*





rukiak said:


> *使用後は蓋を閉じて頂きたく、お願い申し上げます。*



rukiakさんこんにちは。
この3つの例文は、それぞれの主張の文脈の中では、正しいことを言っていると思います。正しく敬語や日本語の文法に従うと、これが正しい日本語になる、ということですよね。

皆さんのご意見はそれぞれ、ごもっともで、異存はありません。

・・・・・・・・・・・

さて、ここで、別の角度から、考えてみたのですが、
「便所に入ったときに壁にはってある貼り紙の文面」というcontextで考えると、この3つの文章は、やはり変ですよね。もし、便所に入ってこれが書いてあったら、ちょっと引いてしまいますよね。オリジナルのご質問とちょっと離れてしまいますが、もし、我々が店長であった場合に、貼り紙を書くときになんと書くとよいでしょうかね。

・「閉めんか、ボケ！」　　これは明らかにtoo offensive
・「使い終わったら閉めるのがマナー」　　これも　offensive
・「開放厳禁」 これでも良いでしょうか。ふたを開けられないので用が足せないかも。
・「開放放置厳禁」　これなら良いでしょうか？
・「使用後はふたを閉めてね」　
・「使用後はふたを閉めようね」　案外と、このような、子供をさとすような文章がgoodなのかも知れませんね。社会的なエチケットを知らない大人に、エチケットを教える文章を書く、という状況で、馬鹿丁寧な敬語を使うと、、それこそかえってsarcasmになっちゃいそうですよね。

ところが、店長の立場であると、お客様は神様ですから、子供をさとすような文体は禁忌。それで失礼にならないように、敬語を多様する、するとまたフリだしに戻って堂々巡り。

それで編み出されたのが、
・「いつもきれいに使用していただきありがとうございます。」式の文面ですよね。
やはり、
・「いつもきれいに使用していただき、また、ふたを閉じていただき、ありがとうございます。」てな文章に落ち着くのではないでしょうか。
・「いつも「トイレ蓋開放放置による異臭を防止するキャンペーン」にご協力いただきありがとうございます。」　？？？どうも考えすぎるとへんになります。

そもそも、お客様が神様で、あまり文句をいえない立場なら、トイレのふたを閉め忘れること位で貼り紙をしなければよいのかも。


----------



## rukiak

Boljonさん
私に限らす他の人もそうでしょうが、その人がネイティブなら、発言を始めた時点ですでにネイティブとしての判断で発言していることになるかと。

それにしても難しいですね。何が難しいって、コミュニケーションがです。Boljonさんと私、Boljonさんとwishfullさん、etc. 見ているとお互いに話の食い違いが半端でないですw。対面で会話すればもうすこし食い違いが減るのでしょうが。

＞一般のフォーラムだから専門的な意見を意図的に避けようとは、少なくとも私はしません。
＞一般のフォーラムだから専門家を排斥しようとは、少なくとも私は思いません。
＞「何かを気にする」は、必ずしも「何かが正しいと思う」とは限りません。論理的に必要条件でも、十分条件でもありません。
＞(当事者でない人が当事者の発言を分することが)危険だ、といわれても気にしないふりをするような人間ではないので、気にしないでください。

いや、それはBoljonさんの勘違いです。私はそういう意味で書いたのではありませんから御心配なく。（その部分は邪推してしまっただけです（だから邪推と書きました）。ちょっと思う所あって書いてみただけですよ。）

Wishfullさん
わたしも、自分を含め、皆さん、一理あると思います。
わたしなんかは、読んだとき相手がどう思うかを気にしやすい方ですから、２重の意味を嫌うなど、そういう観点で回答をすることが多いです。まあ、相手を気にしやすいといいつつ、結構失礼なことを言ってしまうこともあるみたいですがw。


----------



## Boljon

rukiak said:


> Boljonさん
> いや、それはBoljonさんの勘違いです。私はそういう意味で書いたのではありませんから御心配なく。（その部分は邪推してしまっただけです（だから邪推と書きました）。ちょっと思う所あって書いてみただけですよ。）
> QUOTE]
> 
> みなさんのご回答、特にFlaminiusさんのまとめを読み、私は少しずつ納得し、自分の質問した目的を達成しつつあると思います。
> rukiakの「勘違い」を招く、私の質問と関係の遠い「邪推」を今から無視させていただいてもよろしいでしょうか。


----------



## almostfreebird

あまり深く考えずに、ふたを閉じればいいんじゃないかと思います。


----------



## Aoyama

> あまり深く考えずに、ふたを閉じればいいんじゃないかと思います


僕もそう思てた。
Don't take it so seriously.　Be calm and peaceful. especially in the toilets ...


----------

